# Oven, stove, furnace



## 123xyz

Hello everyone,

Could someone tell me what the machine shown in this picture is called in Romanian? Is it a "măşină de gătit", or is that just a general term for anything that can be used for cooking, e.g. a "reşou" as well? Is it perhaps a "sobă", or is only this a "sobă"? Meanwhile, I gather that if it runs on gas rather than electricity, it's called "aragaz", and that "cuptor" is not the whole machine, but the part where you bake things (rather than the part at the top where you boil and fry them, i.e. where the "plite" are). So basically, I'm having trouble with kitchen terms, and I would like someone to make matters clearer for me, as well as confirm what I've already discovered.

Thank you in advance


----------



## farscape

Hey 123xyz, here are some definitions for you:

Mașină de gătit electrică (likely what's in the first picture) - electric (cooking) range

Mașină de gătit cu gaze or aragaz - gas range

Mașină de gătit lemne - Wood range
Cuptor - Oven
Plită - top (cooking) range, cook/stove top
Reșou - small electric "plită" 

In the second picture you have something which looks like a "godin" , a wood stove used almost exclusively for heating.

Sobă cu lemne / gaze - Wood or gas stove, used almost exclusively for heating

Best,
f.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you very much for the definitions. Now I have some follow-up questions.

Is it alright to use "mașină de gătit" without specifying whether it runs on electricity or gas if it's not relevant in the context? So, talking about the machine on the first picture, could I just say "Azi mașina de gătit s-a stricat"? Then if I wanted to continue talking about it, could I just start calling it "mașina", since it's already clear which machine is being discussed? I think using the full form, namely "mașină de gătit electrică" would be bulky. 

Also, is a "godin" a type of "sobă (cu lemne)", because if not, I don't understand the basis for the distinction


----------



## irinet

Hi,
In Romanian, I must say that we don't use "*maşină de gătit". *For the first picture, we definitely use the word "*aragaz*" only.
While for the second picture, which is a stylised 'sobă/(brick)stove', we use a calquė word from French, "*şemineu"*.


----------



## farscape

irinet said:


> Hi,
> In Romanian, I must say that we don't use "*maşină de gătit". *...



I think Google, dexonline.ro and I, respectfully disagree with you  (Aragaz is actually the gas used for cooking, from Astra Română, acording to dexonline). I give you that in many occasions people would use "aragaz" as a generic term for many things, unlikely they will use "aragaz cu inducţie" to describe an induction cooking stove or top 

Here are a few references to back me up :

"mașină de gătit" references in dexonline.ro can be found here.

"mașină de gătit" search results with Google are here.

Now, for the _şemineu_ part - it has to be built in a wall to be called that, usually a piece of masonry, check out the definitions in dexonline.ro here. The picture shows a free-standing, detached most likely metal made, apparatus, which to me it's much closer to a godin than a şemineu.

Now for the 123xyz:
"is it alright to use "mașină de gătit" without specifying whether it runs on electricity or gas if it's not relevant in the context?" Yes, it is all right and if you want to be folksy, you can call it "aragaz" even if it's an electric or induction based contraption 

Here are the definitons for "godin" in dexonline.ro (metal made, free-standing and usually cylindrical, wood stove used for heating.

Later,
f.


----------



## irinet

Yes, it depends on what 123xyz needs for the first picture: whether he wants the meaning in _use_ or the dictionary word that is there, no one will contradict you of that. As I said, we don't use 'maşină de gătit' for 'aragaz' in my country. Never. To me it sounds more like a generic term for whatever the cooking needs are.

(_moderator edited; expect follow up PM_)


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the additional information/opinions. I think that I have all the definitions I need now.


----------



## farscape

irinet said:


> ..,As I said, we don't use 'maşină de gătit' for 'aragaz' in my country. Never. To me it sounds more like a generic term for whatever the cooking needs are.



I wouldn't be so categoric in that statement, please check out the links I posted earlier. They are all from Romanian domains and are in current use.

Once again, what do you call an induction cooking top/stove, _aragaz cu inducție_? Nici _aragaz cu lemne/electric _nu sună mult mai bine, dar l-am mai întâlnit.

f.


----------



## irinet

1. To all, I say that they are "*maşini de gătit*" generically (_old term if narrowed_, by the way, as we rarely use wood for cooking - '_sobă din fontă_', a synonym for _the old_ '_maşină de gătit_' - but, nowadays, esp. in big cities we don't use 'sobe'). Your links clearly show that "maşină de gătit" is generic, and has normally underwent an expansion of meaning due to the modern times. To this perspective, *a microwave* can be *a cooking machine* as well. What I definitely meant and stated in the first place, was that _the picture_ shown in the first post is '_aragaz_',  the obvious meaning/name used for _that type_ of *cooking machine*.
2. As a matter of fact, I used to have "aragaz electric" years ago. More than that, this term, 'aragaz', succesfully replaced in the first place 'maşina de gătit' of what we used to know. _It's easier for me to contradict dexonline _which should have mentioned much clearer the appropriate, much closer meaning to the _current_ _use, _and which they obviously did _now that I've paid more attention to your link, as suggested in a PM for post #6_. However, 'aragaz' still is 'a cooking machine' when you need to provide a dictionary meaning, isn't it? General stuff, I know...
3. As for the ones on induction, which are so modern and trendy, we'll call those as it follows: 'cuptor cu inducție', 'plită cu inducție'. So this time, we narrow the meaning to the purpose or to the type of innovative technology we use: 'cuptor pe lemne', 'cuptor electric', 'cuptor cu inducție - an induction stove', 'plită cu inducție'. And I believe that the *induction cooking machines *will surely replace 'aragaz' soon enough . Still, as I have mentioned from the very beginning in my post, they (cooking top/stove/grill, etc.) all be *cooking machines *regardless of the technology or the resources we use (wood, coil, electricity, who knows what else?!).


----------

